# Articles & photos.....



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lets start a debate here on how we proceed when owners write an article and take photos.

We do have some fairly extreme solutions...

1. we could split completely from the forum and start a TTOC forum. Not something I want to do!

2. we could put small photos or links to hundreds of small photos and a cut down version of some articles on the forum and the full article/ the exact photo/s JUST for the mag? Might work.....

3. we could not publish on the forum until AFTER it has been put in the mag. I feel this would be a shame.

Anymore?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hang on, we've already got a TTOC forum - we're posting in it right now!

Is the actual question not "how do we make sure we restrict readership to TTOC members". IIRC this forum was opened up to anybody as somewhere was needed to discuss the birth of the new club. Once the club is actually launched (i.e. we can sign up and cough up!) why not either set this forum to be "paid up members only" or start a new forum in this section that is "TTOC Members" and keep this section open to anyone so they can ask "how do I join, what do I get" type questions?

If we did that, I wouldn't object to the full articles being published on-line - it would be a useful resource. I guess if I'm being asked to pay to be a member (and I have no problem with that) I probably wouldn't want the full magazine being published in a public area...

Just my thoughts.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paying to join an open forum?

This TTOC room will always be visible to all and sundry, just for the reasons you say Clive.

BUT having a closed forum only for TTOC members, then what happens to those forum members that don't want to join the TTOC? Jae gets revenue from epople being on-here and click thru advertising, so restricting access to people paying for TTOC membership is doing Jae out of revenue..... and the TTOC revenue is needed just to keep the TTOC running.......

I still prefer option 2, unless there are some other options..... but STILL everyone needs to be on-board.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark,

Might be wrong, but I think he means this specific forum (TTOC section) rather than the whole sites....


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I thought that one of the main reason for publishing the magazine was that it makes joining the TTOC more accessible for those who do not have/want online access. It would basically broaden the reach of the TTOC. If that were the reason, we should leave things as they are, becasue those who do not have online access, will not see the forum and hence anything published on it.

No one can dictate to a ******** member what TT related material can be posted and in what format on this forum. IMO, whilst one partakes in this forum (the ********), the forum and it's members objectives come first. If the TTOC needs to enforce it's views or regulations, it simply needs its own forum to do it on. Now I don't know how many ******** members would "switch" onto a closed forum, especially one that covers similar issues. Moreover, out of loyalty to the ********, I don't think I would.

Mayur


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I do NOT want another forum specifically for TTOC members whether it be this room or another site entirely.

I do think we should all (TTOC members) work together to make the TTOC and the ******** work together..... if we can't do this then we won't have a TTOC.

All (I believe) that needs to happen is for owners to affer more articles to the Magazine team.... I mean how many owners actually publish "articles" on the forum? Not many from what I see.

And "if" they happen to produce an article, I'm asking them to publish the salient points and lots of photos on the main forum and publish a high quality photo and the full article in the mag.

What would be the problem in this?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Easy, tiger.... Cayman Islands supposed to calm you down


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D

I did chill, but now am back : :


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

With regard to the Swissol photoshoot, my opinion was that the photo's and article should have been published in AbsoluTTe first, and then published on the forum at a later date.

At this moment, this TTOC board is open to all. As far as I'm aware, once the new TTOC starts up then this board would then become closed to non TTOC members (maybe this one would stay open for TTOC enquiries and a new TTOC only board would open :-/ ) but it would just be one private board to discuss TTOC specific activities; TTOC only meetings, TTOC only track days, TTOC commitee activity etc.
I would be strongly against having TTOC only equivelents of the boards we already have... and I believe that Mark is also against this.
By do ing so would result in 2 classes of members, 2 seperate discussion threads... in effect 2 different forums which in the end would be bad for this forum (IMHO).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev's right, I do not want a 2 level TTOC forum. The best scenario should be that ANY forum can view the TTOC forum, guests can't see it and any TTOC member can post.

As we have our own TTOC committee forum, we will only use the TTOC forum for Owners Club discussions.

As I said, I would "like" (not insist) for any potential articles to appear in full in the mag and an overview (if desired) to appear on the forum. A full high def Photo to appear in the mag and all the other photos to appear on the forum. Is this so much to ask? :-/ :-/


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> The best scenario should be that ANY forum can view the TTOC forum, guests can't see it and any TTOC member can post.


NuTTs, I think what you're saying here and my post are the same thing - just blummin typed semantics getting in the way! ;D I'm not sure what you mean by "ANY forum can view the TTOC forum, guests can't see it" though ???



> As we have our own TTOC committee forum, we will only use the TTOC forum for Owners Club discussions.


I think this is exactly what myself (and Kev) are talking about - that we'd like _somewhere_ that is for Owners Club members only - it already exists, it's just that most of us can't see it as we can't be members yet!



> I would be strongly against having TTOC only equivelents of the boards we already have...


Me too, and if it sounded like that is what I was suggesting, don't worry, I wasn't. All I think we do need is somewhere for TTOC to talk TTOC.

I do think however if we're going to allow or even advocate posting of all the content that's going into the magazine on the site before it is published that we need to think about what it is that paying for membership gives the average member - if it isn't some sort of (at least temporary) exclusivity on some content, then it will need to be something else... and I'm not sure what that would be.

Realistically, anyone is welcome to any meet (with the possible exception of the "big" annual one) as we're a friendly bunch and like to encourage new people, the TTOC badge I'd say is in free circulation - there hasn't been a club to be a member of whilst it's been sold, and so on. If we're not going to have an "exclusive" club magazine, I'm not sure what the "deliverable" from membership will be? Don't get me wrong, I'd join up if there was no "deliverable", but some people might not, and I think we need to be clear on what being a "member" brings so we can explain that and encourage new members.

Damn, perhaps I should have come to the OGM!!! 

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

It does sound like we are all talking the same way ;D

The mag will have new stuff that doesn't appear on the forum! Not all members want to publish on the forum, MOST that have contributed to the first 2 mags content have only done so for the Mag and NOT the forum, so aprt from the cleaning article from Wax_Wizard, EVERYTHING ELSE from memory will be exclusive. And as I said earlier I don't really mind if an article appears in both places, but it be "nice" if it was published in shortened version in the forum (I mean, who REALLY wants to read 4 pages of content & photos on-line?) and the full version then published in the Mag.

Also we do have perhaps 100 or so owners who have registered their interest in the club and who do NOT want to join the forum.

I'm a little unsure as to this statement...

I said


> As we have our own TTOC committee forum, we will only use the TTOC forum for Owners Club discussions.


and you said


> I think this is exactly what myself (and Kev) are talking about - that we'd like somewhere that is for Owners Club members only - it already exists, it's just that most of us can't see it as we can't be members yet!


 The committee forum will only ever be viewable by committee and sub-committee members....

I also said (corrected)


> The best scenario should be that ANY forum *member* can view the TTOC forum, guests can't see it and any TTOC member can post.


you said


> NuTTs, I think what you're saying here and my post are the same thing - just blummin typed semantics getting in the way! I'm not sure what you mean by "ANY forum can view the TTOC forum, guests can't see it" though


Essentially I mean that it would be nice for people who browse but do not join the forum to NOT see the TTOC room (ie this forum). Those forum members who do not join the TTOC can view the room, threads & posts and those owners who join both can post in the room and generally interact. Not sure whether this answers your question. :-/ :-/

PS Call me Mark


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would imagine most people would also prefer to see their articles in a magazine rather than on-line anyway.

Even us professional writers still get a buzz from seeing our stuff 'for real'.

As for the Wax Wizard article, I think it was just a misunderstanding. In that the photos were publisehd (here) by a third party.

Of course, I'm all for the articles being submitted to the magazine first. But there is always going to be quite a bit of news and new releases in between us publishing one magazine and the next, and I guess we can't expect people not to talk about it.

I think once the magazine and club are up and running, then more people might like to have their articles printed (so that they can show family and friends) rather than 'just' on the web.

Not sure if I've added anything to this debate - I have a tendency to ramble on.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Essentially I mean that it would be nice for people who browse but do not join the forum to NOT see the TTOC room (ie this forum). Those forum members who do not join the TTOC can view the room, threads & posts and those owners who join both can post in the room and generally interact. Not sure whether this answers your question.


Yep Mark that answers the question and makes 100% sense I think - hurrah! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers, Clive


----------

